# matching existing tile - help!



## finedayforducks (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right spot for this post or not, but I think I may get better answers here...I've just moved into an apartment and unfortunately have to have work done in the bathroom. I'm absolutely in love with the existing tile and was wondering if anyone has any tips on where I could find the same design...and since that is most likely going to be impossible, what other ideas for color/patterns I could use. Someone did work before and just replaced the section with white tile. Would going with a solid dark chocolate make it look better if I can't match the original tile? Any help would be greatly appreciated and I included a photo of what the tile looks like. Thanks!


----------



## dcacinverter (Nov 26, 2011)

You might be able to take a sample or picture of the tile to a tile company and ask them if they have anything similar. They will also be able to help you decide on another color if you need to.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 26, 2011)

Good luck trying to match it. Tile colors change all the time and some are just not made any more. There's thousands of other colors to choose from so I'm sure you can find anothher one that's close or pleases you.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, a contrasting color in the same palette would compliment what you have, but to look like anything other than a patch job (which it is, of course) you would need to carry the replacement rows all the way around the tub.  $$.  You say it is an apartment, but I assume you own it?


----------



## shainakhan (Jan 2, 2012)

You may get the same tiles but that may require some effort. Since you love that colour you can get the tile supplier make the customized shade for you and finiding those chip tiles will not be a problem.


----------



## Jdmrenovations (Jan 4, 2012)

Finding an exact match will be a needle in a haystack, with dye lots being different...even on the "same" tile.

Maybe you could see if the top row will come off unbroken (possible with mastic, not very probable with thinset), use them to patch it, then move the border down, or get a close match for the entire border?

Or...just re-do the entire thing...durock on the studs and up...


----------



## isola96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Seems to be a common color so anything close to it would be better then white. 
Putting white replacement tiles with a dark color is just shame full?!


----------



## OmaJohn (Jan 5, 2012)

There's really no reliable way to match the tile -- you'd also want to match the grout (not easy, though easier than tile).

If I had a bathroom with some damaged tiles (lets say, just along the bottom row), I'd probably find a tile with a pleasant contrast, something that would add flavor but not look silly, and I'd replace the entire bottom row all the way around, and replace the entire top row. Maybe do a little other dressing-up while at it. That way you don't have tiles that look like they SORT OF match pieced in where it looks like an okay-ish repair job, and you don't have a totally off section just on half of one row of tiles. It is more work, but I feel it's well worth it to make it look right. Sort of like blending new paint on the bumper of your car into the hood and fenders, I suppose.


----------



## OmaJohn (Jan 5, 2012)

Whatever you do get to put in new tiles and grout, I can't say this energetically enough: Get extra, and keep it! Any tile job I do, I leave half a bag of grout and a box of tile. Tiles break, things change, whatever. Always good to have extras in the attic (or, in an apartment, in your garage or whatever you like).


----------



## markleena (Feb 1, 2012)

Tile colors change all the time and some are just not made any more. Good luck search the match...


----------



## drunkenDIY (Feb 17, 2012)

If you can take one off, there may be a "serial number" or brand name and barcode on the back. If the tile isn't too old, you can search the web for a match. Although the lots are likely different and there will be small color variances, you may be able to find the same tile for sale somewhere.

Otherwise, like the other responders say - take out a few rows and make a pattern or "frame" with a complementary color or glass mosaic tile.


----------

